# Wow



## Danizzychar

So this is my first round of clomid I was due af on Tuesday based on a 28 day cycle.. No af just tested and got this.. Very cheap b&m test so done the other in water and no line.. Am gobsmacked


----------



## CC94

How exciting, congratulations <3


----------



## kittiecat

Yay looks like a :bfp: to me! Congratulations!


----------



## Danizzychar

Just took another test


----------



## Danizzychar

No 2


----------



## kittiecat

Looks good! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations x


----------



## Danizzychar

Thank you all so much 18 months in the making x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

So happy for you!!


----------



## Classic Girl

Congratulations that’s a BFP


----------



## Danizzychar

Thank you all I done a digital last night and got 2-3 weeks.. And woke up hugging the toilet am so scared incase it's twins.. Never got symptoms like this so early on with my other two.. Had one misscarrge of twins and they run in the family.. This is also a clomid baby


----------



## Deethehippy

Twins are just a double blessing...don’t be scared. Congratulations on being pregnant. Remember every pregnancy is different with symptoms and everything.


----------



## Danizzychar

Deethehippy said:


> Twins are just a double blessing...don’t be scared. Congratulations on being pregnant. Remember every pregnancy is different with symptoms and everything.

I would be so happy with twins.. I have two already 10 and 8.. If they come along now it means so many changes bigger car bigger house,


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## babybears25

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

You'd find a way to get by..there are lots of pretty good value family cars out there now and our girls share a room so it's not too bad


----------



## kittiecat

As Dee said you’d figured everything out. We’re planning another child in a 2 bed flat and have had friends being skeptical but we will make it work for us :).

Huge congratulations <3


----------

